# The Quarrel



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Is anyone going to the Quarrel May 15-19, I think I'm going up Friday to watch, as I can not get off work before that, going to see if I can learn anything from it.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wish I could go with you. Can't do it this time. Al


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, I think you will be able to pick up some good information and some parts. The racing should be good also. Pat


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Feel free to contact with any questions

Thanks

Michael Block
262-269-8121
www.thequarrel.com
www.facebook.com/thequarrelho
www.facebook.com/tannerridge


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok it look like this race has been canceled, if I find out more I will post.


----------

